# J C  Bakers Patent, Aug,14 1860



## TROG (Jul 16, 2019)

Thought I had picked up an early Fruit Jar. This item is around 2 pint size and looks exactly like a fruit jar sitting in a metal base but there is no base to the glass item and do not know what it may have been used for. The centre section on the base fits in a slot to lock it in.  Would appreciate any comment about what it was for, Thanks David


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 16, 2019)

interesting


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Jul 16, 2019)

-

At first glance it appears to be a candle/night light type of lantern,
I'll see if I can find the patent specifications.

-

​


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Jul 16, 2019)

-
Hi again David.

The patent specification for your jar (shown below) does relate to the closure for a fruit jar, however, it would appear
 yours has been adapted/re-purposed for another use and as I said earlier with that ventilated metal base
 it would appear to have been utilised as a lantern of some sort.

-



-

Incidentally there were 105 patents granted by the US Patent Office on the 14th August 1860,
 most of which were related to either industrial or agricultural use.

​


----------



## sandchip (Jul 16, 2019)

Killer.  Great find!


----------



## TROG (Jul 18, 2019)

Old Wiltshire said:


> -
> Hi again David.
> 
> The patent specification for your jar (shown below) does relate to the closure for a fruit jar, however, it would appear
> ...


Thank you for the info and now wonder if any of the Fruit Jar collectors have a full jar with original lid.


----------



## coreya (Jul 18, 2019)

any way to take off the base so we can see the finish on the base glass? I cant find any jar with that embossing, perhaps made specifically like that, sort of like other glass candle chimneys.


----------



## coreya (Jul 18, 2019)

Found these, would have been a great jar! 
https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/Cohansey.pdf about 1/2 way down
https://www.prices4antiques.com/Can...-Aquamarine-Ground-Mouth-1-Quart-B100324.html


----------



## coreya (Jul 18, 2019)

Found it! listed as # 188 in the Red Book. Quart With a repo clamp listed as 100-150


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 28, 2019)

It looks like someone got a fruit jar and converted it into a lamp.  Unfortunately they cut off the base of the bottle in the process.  Still, it was likely done in the 1800s and is a fascinating piece!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## shotdwn (Sep 5, 2019)

Nice jar.


----------

